# Baby Dose - Slow Extraction Times



## GeraldDaniels (Mar 9, 2009)

I've recently purchased a Gaggia Baby Dose to replace my ageing Delonghi. After six weeks of experimentation with grinding, tamping pressure etc... the machine just does not seem to be performing. No crema and very slow extraction times - even when there is no coffee in the filter basket.

Typical extraction times for a 40ml shot of water (it: no coffee in the basket) are 1m05s. This rises to 1m30s+ when adding coffee or (unbelievably) over 2m30s if using a coffee pod. Obviously I'm worried about damaging the pump with extraction this slow and am trying to ascertain whether the machine is simply faulty.

When just pumping water it only comes out in a drip, and when making two cups of espresso it is very prone to dispensing (at an even slower drip) out of one side of the portofilter only so you end up with one full cup and one 1/4-1/2 cup.

I've done all the cleaning/descaling I can think of (including shower head and related parts) but can't think of anything else to try. Any suggestings greatfully appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Gerald

I woudl be inclined to box it up and contact the dealer for a replacement under warranty.

At a guess (and I stand to be corrected) there would not seem to be enough pressure and it may be that a pump is blocked or line pinched in some way.

Most Gaggia Baby Doses extract a 30ml shot in 23-28 seconds depending on the grind.


----------



## GeraldDaniels (Mar 9, 2009)

Many thanks Glenn.

After some further testing today I'd pretty much reached the same conclusion, with less and less water being dispensed with each attempt. Bought the machine direct from Gaggia UK so gave them a call - they agree there is a fault after taking me through a quick test and are coming to collect the machine tomorrow. How's that for customer service!.

Gerald


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Brilliant - Are they going to swap for a new one? or take yours back for repair?

The Gaggia Reconditioned Machines are pretty good on the whole. I saw one recent example that was for all intent a new machine. So yours, once fixed (if they do a straight swap) will be as good as new for someone else.


----------



## GeraldDaniels (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine was a reconditioned machine to start with, so I think it will just be repaired. They've told me to remove all loose parts before collection (including the water tank). Other than the current fault I can't criticise having a reconditioned machine - mine was virtually "as new" when it arrived with one one small scratch on the chrome drip tray. Repair should take around a week.


----------



## GeraldDaniels (Mar 9, 2009)

Machine back from Gaggia today, great service - collected Tuesday and back with me on Friday. Unfortunately is now leaking water out of every orifice apart from the ones it should be (nothing coming out of steam wand or group head) off home to ring Gaggia technical support.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like they havn't connected the hose to the boiler properly. Does it only leak when the pump is running or just when the machine is hot?

Lee


----------



## therealbean (Mar 4, 2009)

GeraldDaniels said:


> Bought the machine direct from Gaggia UK so gave them a call - they agree there is a fault after taking me through a quick test and are coming to collect the machine tomorrow. How's that for customer service!.
> 
> Gerald


That sounds like top class customer support, I have never heard of any company openly offering to come and collect a damaged unit .

Big up Gaggia


----------



## mossrose (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi, this is really nice to have this doze for baby. Could you please help me to find the coffee table for here in Australia, which help me to feed my baby! I have just found this https://www.aushoppinghub.com/product-category/coffee-side-tables/ which have brands and suppliers of all Australia companies, now please suggest brand!


----------

